# Some copied video games don't play on Dreamcast



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello.
I have got a Dreamcast PAL. I downloaded some video games such as Dead or Alive and Sonic Adventure 2 work. But Sonic Adventure 1 and 4 Wheel Thunder don't work. When I insert Sonic Adventure 1, it shows me a message window "*please insert game disc*". Why do that? How to fix that?


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 15, 2019)

Sounds like the isos you got for those games aren't self booting. Are they .cdi or .bin/.cue files?
easiest way to fix, it to download the Utopia bootdisc. Just google it and you should find it.


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

BeniBel said:


> Sounds like the isos you got for those games aren't self booting. Are they .cdi or .bin/.cue files?
> easiest way to fix, it to download the Utopia bootdisc. Just google it and you should find it.



I downloaded video games and they are cdi. Also, I downloaded the Utopia Boot Disc and it doesn't work.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

matrunix said:


> Hello.
> I have got a Dreamcast PAL. I downloaded some video games such as Dead or Alive and Sonic Adventure 2 work. But Sonic Adventure 1 and 4 Wheel Thunder don't work. When I insert Sonic Adventure 1, it shows me a message window "*please insert game disc*". Why do that? How to fix that?



Hello.

A little more Information please helps maybe to help you.

The FIRST main important question is,did your Dreamcast read ORIGINAL GAMES ? To be sure your GD-Rom drive is not broken.

- which Dreamcast Modell do you have please ?
HKT-3020 or HKT-3030
- which Circle code
1 2 or 3




 

- which GD-Rom Drive 
Samsung or Yamaha





Next important questions:

-which format have your downloaded games ?

-which tool did you used for burning (Discjuggler or Imgburn) ?

-at which speed did you burned your games ?

-which CD-R´s did you used ?


That Informations can help a lot to help you on your issue.

Thank you.


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 15, 2019)

You might want to edit your post, as naming warez sites (websites offering iso's and other games) can get you banned.

In addition to the Alexander1970 his questions, have you managed to get any game to boot so far?


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> A little more Information please helps maybe to help you.
> 
> ...



My Dreamcast:
Model HKT - 3030 and it's PAL E. Also, I don't know which is model my GD-ROM. I remembered. I have got GD-ROM Samsung.
My format games are is cdi. Also, I tried to burn Imgburn and Discjuggler the games Sonic Adventure 1 and 4 Wheel Thunder at speed x4, they don't play. Also, I use CD-R Verbatim.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

matrunix said:


> My Dreamcast:
> Model HKT - 3030 and it's PAL E. Also, I don't know which is model my GD-ROM.
> My format games are is cdi. Also, I tried to burn Imgburn and Discjuggler the games Sonic Adventure 1 and 4 Wheel Thunder at speed x4, they don't play. Also, I use CD-R Verbatim.


Hello. 

Thank you for your detailed reply.One Thing please:

*The NUMBER in the CIRCLE ? 1 or 2 or 3 please.*




ImgBurn is a good choice,do you have the Dreamcast *CDi Patch* files installed ? (I think so if not you can not burn a Dreamcast ISO with ImgBurn. )

Thank you.


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

The Number in the Circle is 1. I use imgburn and I burned Sonic Adventure 2, Dead or Alive and it works. But Sonic Adventure 1 does't work.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok,thank you.

Then it is 100% the ISO/Game.Try to find an other one.



Spoiler: ONLY for matrunix 



Your "version" that you have organized yourself is not working.Please READ the WHOLE description from THAT Game (Sonic Adventure) on YOUR site where you get it.


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

I found two Sonic Adventure at first 705 mb and at second 770 mb. I burned the first S.A. at 705 mb and it doesn't work. But, the second S.A. at 770 mb, it works. Why do that some games?
Also, some games have got size from 700 to 950. Does DC read disc dvd?
Also, I burned sonic adventure with disc 800 mb.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

matrunix said:


> I found two Sonic Adventure at first 705 mb and at second 770 mb. I burned the first S.A. at 705 mb and it doesn't work. But, the second S.A. at 770 mb, it works. Why do that some games?
> Also, some games have got size from 700 to 950. Does DC read disc dvd?



Hello.

That is a good question.

You can use up to 870 MB / 99 min. CD-R´s.
But this is not recommended.No Dreamcast will read them properly.

Thats why Dreamcast Games games are also found as "RIP" that means something was removed or Videos/Music was more compressed/downsized.
That is why different Versions from "Games" are found.

There are maybe TWO solutions for such Games:
- You can buy this games.They work 100 percent.
- You can buy a GDemu (Drive replacement with SD Card).

Thank you.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 15, 2019)

I have run into similar issues when revisiting Dreamcast burns and never figured out what the exact problem was, but I think there is something different about today's CD-Rs. I used to burn anything and everything for DC without any issues, but when trying to burn some new discs a few years ago, nothing would boot. I found a small supply of old discs and tried burning one of the same images that was failing to boot and suddenly that worked.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I have run into similar issues when revisiting Dreamcast burns and never figured out what the exact problem was, but I think there is something different about today's CD-Rs. I used to burn anything and everything for DC without any issues, but when trying to burn some new discs a few years ago, nothing would boot. I found a small supply of old discs and tried burning one of the same images that was failing to boot and suddenly that worked.



Hello. 

There is also the chance of calibration your Laser:

http://retro-hack.blogspot.com/2010/06/sega-dreamcast-laser-calibration-guide.html

For me (tested on 3 Dreamcasts with 2xSamsung and 1xYamaha GD-Rom) it works for a time.

Also the Dreamcast LASER CALIBRATION DISC(s) helps a lot for a time.Sorry I do not have a working link for that.
Please note: someday the GD-Rom drive WILL stop working,simply because of the age.

Thank you.


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

I think to put GDEMU, as I don't fix that.
When I buy GDEMU, what does it read files? GDI or CDI?


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> There is also the chance of calibration your Laser:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.

To clarify, everything I burned in the early 2000s still boots, just almost everything I tried burning later won't.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

matrunix said:


> I think to put GDEMU, as I don't fix that.
> When I buy GDEMU, what does it read files? GDI or CDI?



The supported file formats for GDemu (please use the Tool SD Card Maker for getting games on your SD Card)::

- GDI
- CDI
- CCD+IMG+SUB
- MDS+MDF
- ISO.


----------



## matrunix (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok thank you.


----------

